# Accutron Service



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

just got my 1974 Accutron back from a full service carried out by Electric Watches AKA silverhawke.

Paul has done an excellent job including a little mod.

The seconds hand is now Red instead of the original white colour, Paul supplied a replacement hand which he painted and sent the original hand back with the Watch in case I ever want to change it back.

Here it is after a quick strap change.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice PC, the red second hand does make it stand out more doesnt it?

I got one back from Paul myself recently, very pleased, will definitely be using him again :yes:


----------



## Kmot (May 8, 2017)

Looks great with the red second hand.


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

I do like the bulova :biggrin:


----------



## AlexanderUK (Oct 24, 2017)

that looks great, nice strap too.

I've been trying to get my '69 Astronaut mk2 (red second hand!) booked in for resuscitation by Electric Watches since the summer, whenever I've seen the shop 'open', but can't get any response out of the online form or a direct email - maybe my yahoo.com address is rejected as spam?

If you're reading this Silverhawke, can you help please?

Alex


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think your email may have been rejected - @Silver Hawk is very quick at getting back to people normally

(including me yesterday when I asked a newbie question that he answered without mocking my stupidity! Thanks again)


----------



## AlexanderUK (Oct 24, 2017)

thanks for the reply - be so nice to have the watch working again, so I thought I'd persevere


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

AlexanderUK said:


> thanks for the reply - be so nice to have the watch working again, so I thought I'd persevere


 If you still have problems contacting Paul I will contact him for you.

Just let me know.


----------



## AlexanderUK (Oct 24, 2017)

thanks, I'll take you up on that if I may - can't seem to send a direct message here yet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> If you still have problems contacting Paul I will contact him for you.
> 
> Just let me know.


 No need Jon....I have the email....just snowed under as usual.


----------



## AlexanderUK (Oct 24, 2017)

Unfortunately, in the end it turns out Paul is not available to work on my watch for a couple more months at least - I've asked to be put on the waiting list! thanks for your help


----------

